# Windows Partition marked RAW after Update



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Windows Update was notified it was going to happen.

Subsequently, cant boot - disk removed and plugged in via caddy

Operating system partition is marked as RAW

Is there any chance of reversing this ?

Repair functions don't work

Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I have never seen a Windows Update that said it was going to turn your HDD RAW if you run it?

Try Minitool Partition Wizard Free Edition and click on* Partition Recovery* from the Left panel. 

If that doesn't work, there are Data Recovery software that you can recover your files and save them to a separate drive. Then you can reinstall Windows on that HDD.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> I have never seen a Windows Update that said it was going to turn your HDD RAW if you run it?
> 
> Try Minitool Partition Wizard Free Edition and click on* Partition Recovery* from the Left panel.
> 
> If that doesn't work, there are Data Recovery software that you can recover your files and save them to a separate drive. Then you can reinstall Windows on that HDD.



Yes, it would be rather silly if MS put a message on the screen saying

"Is it OK if we F*** up your Hard Drive"......

But that was the result of the effects of a Windows Update


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

leachim said:


> But that was the result of the effects of a Windows Update


 OR the result of a power interruption during a critical process such as installation of Windows updates. There's a reason it displays the cautionary message "Do not turn off your computer".





> Windows Update was notified it was going to happen.


Windows Update *was notified* that your OS partition was going to be marked RAW? Notified by what process exactly? I've never seen such sorcery on Windows, ever.


I too, a long time ago, encountered the same scenario after a power outage interrupted a disk check (CHKDSK) of the Windows partition. I was able to restore the partition's filesystem type from RAW to NTFS using a recovery program called TestDisk. I'm not familiar with MiniTool, but I've heard good things about it, so try it out. If that fails, you could try TestDisk as well. If in doubt, ask.


P.S
Update your profile to correctly indicate the version of Windows you're using. It is still stating XP.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

I did download TestDisk and read the Readme file - not sure if it said it does not do Wins 10 64bit ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk


> *TestDisk* can *run* under
> 
> 
> DOS (either _real_ or in a Windows 9x DOS-box),
> ...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try the Free TestDisk, It works with all versions of Windows and as noted, other OS's as well. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack. You will need another drive to restore the files to.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, and keep us informed, you have posted this on many forums, it is confusing when you receive advice from many sources, we can help , however we need to know what else you have been trying.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> Try the Free TestDisk, It works with all versions of Windows and as noted, other OS's as well. I have had the best luck with GetDataBack. You will need another drive to restore the files to.



Thanks

I have a data recovery program already

As the partition is RAW, is it possible to reverse this back to the formatted working partition that was there before by using Testdisk

OR

Am I going to have to reinstall the OS anyway from scratch after using Test disk


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As previously stated, if you want to _Fix_ the partition, then use the tools that were recommended to you. First, the free *Minitool partition wizard. *If that fails you may be able to use* TestDisk* to recover your partition, it you read the links that were included in posts *#2* and* #7*
If all; else fails, you can use *TestDisk *or *GetDataBack* to recover your files. then reinstall Windows.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

leachim said:


> Thanks
> Am I going to have to reinstall the OS anyway from scratch after using Test disk


Yes, the fix while may work in the long run, is not recommended, you would have to clear all partitions and start from scratch after TestDisk fixes your disk and you recover your data.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Spunk, just on mini tool partition wizard:-



> Minitools deprecated the Partition Recovery wizard in V10 to only allow you to scan for lost partitions. In order to recover the paid version is required but v9.1 still has the full recovery option. What I do not know is if V9.1 can successfully recover a GPT vs MBR disk partition.


From a reply to this OP from another Forum.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

leachim said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have a data recovery program already
> 
> As the partition is RAW, is it possible to reverse this back to the formatted working partition that was there before by using Testdisk


Yes, you can restore the partition back to NTFS using TestDisk. It isn't such a rare occurrence.




> OR
> 
> Am I going to have to reinstall the OS anyway from scratch after using Test disk


No. If reinstalling Windows was inevitable, we wouldn't really be recommending tools to reverse the RAW format issue now, would we?


There's a nice guide here https://us.informatiweb.net/troubleshooting/1-windows/188--testdisk-repair-a-raw-partition.html, I recommend you check it out because TestDisk does not really have a user-friendly interface.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks all
Thought so
Just banking on a resolution to magically turn it back to the drive with OS and data
But no
Problem was caused by a windows update occurring during a power outage....
Fresh install of OS just done
Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Windows Update was notified it was going to happen......Problem was caused by a windows update occurring during a power outage


 We are glad you got it sorted. 
So, Windows Update _did't _cause this problem nor did it _notify_ you this was going to happen. This happened because there was a *power outage *during the Update causing the partition to turn RAW.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Maybe a little confusion:

Windows Update notified me there was an *UPDATE* ready to happen

*not*

Windows Update notified me it was going to F*** up my disk !!!!

:facepalm:

Yes, the power outage messed it up

:hide:


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Whoops

I have reinstalled the OS 3 times now

Everytime it attempts the April 2018 Update it wipes the OS partition and makes it RAW

Am I imagining this or have others had the problem

It is a Samsung Series 7 Chronos Laptop

Jeez :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

leachim said:


> Whoops
> 
> I have reinstalled the OS 3 times now
> 
> ...


This is a first for me, never heard of such behaviour before. Download Windows 10 v1803 (April Update) from Microsoft and use it to perform a clean-install, and by clean install, I mean delete ALL partitions (except data partition(s) if applicable) from the hdd and let Windows setup recreate them.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As stated, download the ISO image for Windows 10 v1803 in the link provided, burn it to a USB Flash drive with the *Media Creation tool*. Boot off of the Flash drive, choose your Language, then *Custom Install*. On _Where to install Windows_ Delete *ALL *partitions, unless you have a Data partition. Highlight the *Unallocated Space *and go *Next,* Windows will create Partitions, and Format them during the Windows install.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Now it won't boot to the CD drive (I didn't have a spare USB stick, so used a DVD)

Have tried moving the CD to the top of Boot device priority, but it doesn't stay there - messed around with Secure Boot, Fast BIOS mode - AHCI, CSM etc, but I am getting really confused.

BIOS has changed a lot since the early days....

Anyway I cant seem to get away from the screen that I attach now, so advice much appreciated !

F1 F8 and F9 just take me back to this stupid screen


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are still booting to the corrupted Windows on the HDD. 
Did you burn the DVD with the _Media Creation Tool_, if not, it will not boot in UEFI Bios. 
Restart Samsung Laptop and press *F2* to enter Setup (Bios) Hard Drive mode should be set to *AHCI*. If Fast Boot or Bios Mode is Enabled, *Disable* it. If you see *Secure Boot,* Disable that. Go to the* Boot* tab. If *UEFI Bios* is enabled. add *Legacy Boot*. The DVD drive should now show as one of the bootable devices in Legacy Boot.Move this to first boot device. _Save and Exit_. If it doesn't boot the DVD then either you did not burn it with the _Media Creation Tool_, or the DVD rom drive is not reading the disc. Or DVD rom drive is not first boot device in UEFI or Legacy Bios
You can also press* F12* for a One Time change of Boot order.
All else fails, get a 16GB USB Flash Drive and burn the image that way,


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks

None of the F keys work while booting

Once this screen comes up, the only thing that works is the Esc key to take you to BIOS

No Legacy in BIOS only:

UEFI
CSM
UEFI and CSM

I used the Media Creation Tool to make the DVD


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Bios should be set to *UEFI and CSM*. If DVD drive isn't reading disc, try the disc in another computer, if that doesn't boot it is the disc, If all else fails use USB Flash.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

leachim said:


> Now it won't boot to the CD drive (I didn't have a spare USB stick, so used a DVD)
> 
> Have tried moving the CD to the top of Boot device priority, but it doesn't stay there - messed around with Secure Boot, Fast BIOS mode - AHCI, CSM etc, but I am getting really confused.
> 
> ...


 First, I suggest you reset bios settings to factory default, save and exit. Next, to boot from the DVD, press the correct key for the boot menu (one-time boot device selection). I do not know which key is used on your laptop, but this is often shown on screen at POST when the logo is displayed on screen. Some systems use F12, F9, Esc or Del. The installation guide is a freaking ~400MB download, so I'm skipping it, but you can download it for reference, especially with BIOS setup. The smaller user manual for Windows 8 does have a few BIOS setup instructions, and most importantly, the boot order settings. You need to use F6 to move the DVD drive to the top of the list and then press F10 to save those changes. That should make those changes stick upon reboot, unless the CMOS battery is dead or low. You may also want to check and confirm that the DVD burned and data verified successfully.


Update:
A quick Google search tells me F10 is the correct key to press to load the boot menu.


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorted

I re-downloaded the updated Windows.iso (with April 2018 Update) on another computer using the media creation tool.

Then used ImgBurn to create a bootable disk (maybe the 1st one wasn't bootable properly)

Had to fiddle endlessly with BIOS and various settings (F Keys were not much help on this laptop on boot....)

Now have Build 1803 on here - hope it is the updated one

Never came across a laptop which is so confusing (Samsung Chronos Series 7) and F keys unresponsive on boot - also the 7.5Gb Drive 1 which could be an iSSD to hold Recovery ???

Proved 3 times that April 2018 Update makes it unbootable if updated as normal - hope I don't come across this again !


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

UEFI Bios interfering with so many functions is getting more and more annoying. The first thing I do with a new system is disable secure boot and enable legacy boot these days to get away from this stupid issue as well as determine fastest way to boot to an external device. God forbid the manufacturers would help us about by standardizing this stuff...it has already been demonstrated enough times that all these things do is make repairs next to impossible and they do not make the system more secure so what is their point?


----------



## leachim (Aug 30, 2008)

Agreed !

There wasn't Legacy under this BIOS - only UEFI & CSM or CSM
If it is installed under these terms and not Secure Boot, does it affect the performance of the machine ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

CSM (ie) *C*ompatibility *S*upport *M*odel, also known as _Legacy Boo_t
UEFI is designed to keep the Windows Product key in the Bios, so if you change HDD's or install any new hardware, or just reinstall Windows, you won't have to type in the product key and activate Windows again. 
It also protects you against Bios viruses like Spectre and Meltdown from taking over your computer. 
But since these are rare, UEFI just seems more of a hassle then it is worth.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, 

"UEFI is designed to keep the Windows Product key in the Bios" actually it's in the ACPI which is accessed by the UEFI, and it only applies to OEM machines and the developer adds it, as part of the OEM licence agreement, windows does not. A retail licence is not so stored, thus allowing you to transfer this licence from machine to machine.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

jenae said:


> Hi,
> 
> "UEFI is designed to keep the Windows Product key in the Bios" actually it's in the ACPI which is accessed by the UEFI, and it only applies to OEM machines and the developer adds it, as part of the OEM licence agreement, windows does not. A retail licence is not so stored, thus allowing you to transfer this licence from machine to machine.


A much needed clarification! I've been seeing lots of misinformation about Windows storing the product key in UEFI.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I agree that is great info jenae I didn't know and you are right so many don't either.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

jenae said:


> Hi,
> 
> "UEFI is designed to keep the Windows Product key in the Bios" actually it's in the ACPI which is accessed by the UEFI, and it only applies to OEM machines and the developer adds it, as part of the OEM licence agreement, windows does not. A retail licence is not so stored, thus allowing you to transfer this licence from machine to machine.


While UEFI may have it's own way of storing the key, during my stint at Dell, Windows was pre-activated through the Legacy BIOS then as well (days of XP and Win 7) they were stored in the ACPI SLIC table (Royalty OEMs only) as well, so while there may be a different method to store the product key now, there was always a method when the product key was embedded in the BIOS in the past and I don't think that is unique to UEFI...

This was how a lot of the so called hacks/activators were created so they would patch the OS by emulating the BIOS, to circumvent the SLP (System Locked Pre-Installation) mechanism.. On non-OEM PC Legacy BIOS the SLIC table would not be present, so a bootloader bypass would be used to emulate the BIOS and the matching key and cert would be patched as well, thereby activating OEM license on a non-OEM PC OS..


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Tristar,

"UEFI is designed to keep the Windows Product key in the Bios" was in ", since it was a quote from Spunks post on this subject. It is accessed by the uefi (not stored) however, in win 10 it is stored in acpi


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

That's the point jenae, wasn't OEM licenses *always* stored in the ACPI SLIC Table ? Legacy BIOS and UEFI and not something that is unique to UEFI..

So what you're saying is for Win 10, regardless of OEM/Retail, it's always stored in the ACPI SLIC table ?

Windows 10, afaik, most users have the same product key, I don't think there is any individual key hashed for users.. I pulled out my Win 10 key and seems to be the same key, sort of like a consumer Volume license..


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, hasn't changed much over the years, and OEM licence keys are the same for each manufacturer, (just like my key which is a volume licence, all MS machines have the same key).

You usually cannot access them, on an OEM there is no need, as you receive an additional key on the COA sticker, this allows telephone reactivation without the OEM having to release it's OEM key.

Since XP days always was in ACPI, the point is UEFI is not designed to store the key it's main purpose is boot security and it does have the capacity to query the ACPI for the key, (my response to Spunk's comment was simply to clarify this, the whole subject is way over most peoples heads and simply not really relevant on a mum's and dad's forum). 

During boot licence verification takes place without you knowing it, also you have a licence verification key in your registry, many think removing this prevents the verification, this is wrong and doing so can corrupt your activation status.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Aah, my apologies, I just read Spunk's comment.. I get where you're coming from...


----------

